# Nokia 5230 Problem



## huxi0 (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit mein Handy. Mir fehlt die Einstellung um die Helligkeit zu ändern. Warum diese Einstellung fehlt weiß ich nicht. Gibt es ein app wo dies möglich ist? oder eine andere Lösung?

Gruß, Sandro

-------------------------------------------------------------
Also das Problem ist die neueste Software vom Handy. Dort ist auch die Video-Funktion deffekt.

Gibt es irgendeine andere Alternative die Helligkeit zu ändern?


----------

